# How to use a 522 with a DVD recorder?



## thesaint (Apr 11, 2005)

I recently became a Dish member and I already maxed out my recording time, so I went out to buy a DVD recorder (Maganavox MRV640), I would appreciate any recommendations or advice...

I really wanted to know how to remove commerials while recording from the 522.

Also, I wanted to now if anyone has any experience with this and has any tips?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Hit pause on the recorder (while recording) and then jump ahead on the 522 to the next section of the program.


----------



## thesaint (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

What he said!



Ray_Clum said:


> Hit pause on the recorder (while recording) and then jump ahead on the 522 to the next section of the program.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

That is absolutely the easiest way.

The Magnovox is a Philips rebranded recorder. IF your buring to a DVD+RW (not DVD+R), SOME of the Philips recorders allow you to add chapter marks after the fact. You can then flag chapters as "invisible". You will not get the disc space back, but it will skip commercials. You'll also have to "make edits compatible" for a standard DVD player to see the added chapters.

I think that the Magnovox is considered the budget line and may not allow the secondary chapter edits.

Another option:
After recording (preferably to a DVD+RW), you can copy the files to a pc and cut the commercials there. Then, reburn to a new DVDR.

Hookup recommendation:
You may not want to watch all video through the DVD recorder. If you're using a receiver, connect the DVD recorder as an SVHS VCR. Connect an extra output from the DVD recorder (perhaps composite) directly to an extra input on the TV.

This allows you to select the source to record on the receiver, while still monitoring the DVD recorder on the TV.

Some receivers (like my Onkyo TX-NR801) have dual matrix switching that allow selecting a seperate record and monitor source. Then the extra feed to the TV is not needed.


----------



## Deacon Earp (Mar 14, 2005)

saint a smaller portable drive is in the works to move or transfer programing too for those who have a dvr


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

I have the Sony DVR-10 does a good . It is a dual layer DVD burner with usb to use on a PC. John


----------

